# Just lost 2nd, 4th, and 6th gears.



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

**Updated* New problem in post 23 082113 - Just lost 2nd, 4th, and 6th gears.*

Stock '01 225 6 speed
Pulled away from a stop easily. Went to 2nd gear and it acted like neutral.
It feels as if 2, 4, 6th gear are neutral with no shift gates to separate them. Just one big neutral space.

Any thing I should be looking at specifically to fix this problem? 
I plan on pulling the transmission after this weekend. Any special tools required?
Should I just look for a used one?

This sucks I just had the clutch replaced 3 weeks ago.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds like it could be a linkage issue. Notice how all the gears your having issues with are in the rear position?


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Sounds like it could be a linkage issue. Notice how all the gears your having issues with are in the rear position?


Yes, thats where I was heading actually.
I adjusted the shift linkage as per a thread I found on here last week. I locked the shifter into place and locked the button at the transmission. After that 6th gear became hard to find.

Ill try adjusting it again.


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Apperas that its just way out of adjustment. 1, 3, 5 is where neutral should be. The shifter can not physically go back to get into 2, 4, 6. If pressed hard you can hear it lightly grinding.
Reverse is not accessible at all.

Im not sure how to see if theres a broken part or how to get the linkage in spec.


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

linkage adjusted

all forward gears but no reverse at all


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

I can adjust to get reverse but then do not have first, etc


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok after multiple adjustments I got all 6 gears to engage and reverse. Buttoned it back up and lost reverse, 2, 4, 6 again

What should I be looking at?


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

This exact thing happened after I had my clutch and flywheel installed. Except not 3 weeks after but the day of. Good luck.


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Did you fix it? If so, how? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

What are you using to lock the shifter in the cabin? Use the largest possible allen wrench you can fit in the two holes to make sure there isn't slop there causing your adjustments to be incorrect. If your cable ends are badly worn at the linkage on top of the trans, you could have lots of slop there causing the same issue. Regardless, you haven't broken a shift fork, don't need to remove the trans, and just need to get the linkage right. Keep trying.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

20v master said:


> What are you using to lock the shifter in the cabin? Use the largest possible allen wrench you can fit in the two holes to make sure there isn't slop there causing your adjustments to be incorrect. If your cable ends are badly worn at the linkage on top of the trans, you could have lots of slop there causing the same issue. Regardless, you haven't broken a shift fork, don't need to remove the trans, and just need to get the linkage right. Keep trying.


This. Adjusting the linkage is not something I would curse my enemies with 

I spent a few hours fixing mine the night before H20 when I lost 5th. (I only have a 5 speed). It sucks


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

20v master said:


> What are you using to lock the shifter in the cabin? Use the largest possible allen wrench you can fit in the two holes to make sure there isn't slop there causing your adjustments to be incorrect. If your cable ends are badly worn at the linkage on top of the trans, you could have lots of slop there causing the same issue. Regardless, you haven't broken a shift fork, don't need to remove the trans, and just need to get the linkage right. Keep trying.


Im using a allen wrench. Largest that will fit. 
The cable ends at the transmission do not seem to have much slop in them. 
The cast shifting mechanisms do seem to have a lot of free play in them even when locked in to place. 

Whats the best way to inspect the bushings at the shifter end? 

Ill try to put some time in tonight again. 
Thanks for all the guidance thus far. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mykal said:


> Im using a allen wrench. Largest that will fit.
> The cable ends at the transmission do not seem to have much slop in them.
> The cast shifting mechanisms do seem to have a lot of free play in them even when locked in to place.
> 
> ...


If you take the ring and boot off you can look in the "Socket style" plastic ball joint that mates up to the shifter. These get play in them too from the plastic on plastic contact over the years. As far as I know, there is no fix for that play other than replacing that entire assembly. I shot some lithium grease in the socket last time I had the boot off. Smoothed out ****s a little. I actually replaced my stock shifter with a B&M to get rid of some of the play. It helped, but I think I would need to replace the entire thing to get it perfect. The B&M with the brass inserts on the:thumbup: trans side is the way to go


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

Mykal said:


> Did you fix it? If so, how?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


misaligned shift linkages when the clutch job was done at the shop. I had a trans shop fix it.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Mykal said:


> Im using a allen wrench. Largest that will fit.
> The cable ends at the transmission do not seem to have much slop in them.
> The cast shifting mechanisms do seem to have a lot of free play in them even when locked in to place.


Okay, if you have a lot of play in the cast piece that one cable attaches to and the other bracket/arm moves that piece up and down (your side to side shifting motion), then that's your issue. Check the single 13mm nut that holds the linkage to the shift tower on top of the trans. Do not overtorque it as you'll strip it out. If it is already stripped and won't tighten up, the threaded rod of the shift tower is hardened steel, so you can replace the nut, run a tap over the threads, and it should be fine. Unfortunately, it's hard to do with the trans installed in the car. If you have obviously play in these pieces, then don't worry about worn cable ends yet.


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

If i lock the trans in place and release the cables should i be able to move the large semi circle cast bracket by hand? 



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Pretty sure i figured it out. 
That piece is stripped out. 
Splines on transmission shaft look good. 



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

I have my stock components still from when I swapped in Forge kit. Shoot me a PM with your address and I can try to get them out to you tomorrow unless you already found something.


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> I have my stock components still from when I swapped in Forge kit. Shoot me a PM with your address and I can try to get them out to you tomorrow unless you already found something.



PM Sent. Good looking out. :thumbup:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey mate.. you should see that on your doorstep by Wednesday at the latest. Hope that solves your troubles :beer:


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> Hey mate.. you should see that on your doorstep by Wednesday at the latest. Hope that solves your troubles :beer:


MUCH appreciated. :thumbup:

Will update once its installed and linkage is adjusted.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, those worn splines would definitely be the issue. Replace that with the help of Boulderhead, and realign and you should be good to go. :thumbup:


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Replacement shifter piece is in. I have all gears with no issue upon first test in the garage. :thumbup:

New problem. When shifting out of reverse the shifter in the console does not spring upwards. It will if you give it some assistance. Its almost like it catches on something to stop it then with some pressure it will pop.

Ideas?

Is there a way to remove the shifter from in the car to see under it?
Any exploded parts diagrams?
I cant seem to see much from inside the car.

Also the keyway on the transmission spline where the shifter (that I just replaced) sits seems to be rounded off a good bit.
Where would I find one of these to replace mine?


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Mykal said:


> Replacement shifter piece is in. I have all gears with no issue upon first test in the garage. :thumbup:
> 
> New problem. When shifting out of reverse the shifter in the console does not spring upwards. It will if you give it some assistance. Its almost like it catches on something to stop it then with some pressure it will pop.
> 
> Ideas?


Hey Mykal, glad to hear that made it to you and solved the initial problem.. I am wondering for the shifter sticking if you can hit the shaft with some white lithium grease if that will help out? Perhaps some dirt got on the shaft when trying to align everything causing it to stick.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Best bet is to remove the knob and boot, and move the shifter up and down (into and out of reverse), and see where you have mating surfaces. Hit em with some grease, and it should get better the more you use it.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Great to see members helping out other members and not just saying "MOAR LOW."

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

If its one thing Ive learned, its to walk away when frustrated. So I did that...
I went back and released the shift cables. Tried to go from reverse to neutral to see if it was sticking. It wasnt. Tried adjusting the linkage again. It works great. :thumbup:

The only thing I need to track down now is the spline at the transmission that mates to the shifter. Then figure out how to replace it before it causes the same problem again.

Id really like to say thanks to everyone for the help. It is really appreciated. Great site. Great community. Ill be happy to pay forward any help I can when ever I can. 

For the record, I wont be lowering the car much if any. WV roads and my driving do not allow for a slammed car. :laugh:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Mykal said:


> If its one thing Ive learned, its to walk away when frustrated. So I did that...
> I went back and released the shift cables. Tried to go from reverse to neutral to see if it was sticking. It wasnt. Tried adjusting the linkage again. It works great. :thumbup:
> 
> The only thing I need to track down now is the spline at the transmission that mates to the shifter. Then figure out how to replace it before it causes the same problem again.
> ...


Nice work :beer::beer: The walking away when frustrated / tired / hungry / too many beers is key to keeping your sanity and not snapping bolts


----------

